# 6.7 diesel



## OhioPlower (Jan 13, 2004)

Hows everyones 6.7s holding up? I may be in the market for one soon. Ive heard of some tranny problems on the earlier builds and some cab and chassis trucks cracking the valves. Theres gotta be some good deals on 2011s right now, im lookin at 550s.


----------



## OhioPlower (Jan 13, 2004)

Or should I get a chevy 3500 with the proven dmax and allison?


----------



## Banksy (Aug 31, 2005)

OhioPlower;1342385 said:


> Or should I get a chevy 3500 with the proven dmax and allison?


----------



## Marek (Nov 16, 2005)

The gvw on the 3500 hd is 6 k lighter than the 550 . What are you going to do with the truck ? I have been watching the 6.7 since it came out and for as many that are out there the problems seem to be few. Last fall we bought a 2011 duramax and it has been a great truck so far. Problem is right now you can get 10k off the ford but not the Duramax .


----------



## shovelracer (Sep 3, 2004)

We picked up a 450 in July with the 6.7. Awesome so far. Only have 6000 on it though. Just did the first oil change. The motor seems to be getting stronger lately. 2 different trucks though. You are wasting your money if you are not going to haul and tow with it. On the same note you are endangering other motorists if you are constantly cruising in an overweight 3500.


----------



## OhioPlower (Jan 13, 2004)

Either truck I get its getting a 9' dump bed. Truck would obviously be snowplowing and hauling mulch, dirt, and gravel. Will also be towing a mini ex when I buy one. The 550 would be the ideal truck, just not sure on the motor and trans yet. The price difference would be around 4k roughly from what ive been quoted on the 2 trucks, the chevy is a 2012 ford was a 2011


----------



## MJM Landscaping (Mar 19, 2005)

I just picked up a new f250 with the 6.7. I have a 6.0 and a 6.4 and so far the 6.7 has been hands down the best. Fuel mileage is awesome and it flys. I actually like my 6.0 way better then my 6.4, that thing is a fuel hog. Its alot better with a little dpf delete and a programmer though. My buddy picked up a new 550 6.7 9 foot dump, he's getting about 13 mpg's.


----------



## OhioPlower (Jan 13, 2004)

Thats good to hear, im gonna call the Ford dealer and see if I can get a good deal


----------



## Marek (Nov 16, 2005)

you can get close to 9 k off the sticker price on the chassis right now. If you want I will give you my sales guys cell number. I have been buying trucks from him since 95 , no bs to him and he can have it shipped to you . Even plowing if you were to put on a v box you want to be able to handle the weight.


----------



## Marek (Nov 16, 2005)

Now that I think about it there is a dealer on truck trader who has a ton of 2011 f 450 4x4 chassis with the 6.7 for under 35k


----------



## UpstateDzlGuy (Dec 22, 2003)

I bought mine used and love it. In my opinion these are great engines and the total package is great.

Chris


----------



## OhioPlower (Jan 13, 2004)

Thanks marek, if I go with a 1 ton theres a local dealer that has the exact chassis I want. Im leaning towards the bigger truck though. Upstatedzlguy, do you have a pickup or a 450/ 550?


----------



## tjctransport (Nov 22, 2008)

the 550 4X4 with 6.7 diesel is an amazing truck.
registered for 30,000 lbs, it will pull a cat 272 on the trailer with 4 ton of 3/4 stone in the body and not even hesitate pulling out into traffic.


----------



## Marek (Nov 16, 2005)

tjctransport;1344006 said:


> the 550 4X4 with 6.7 diesel is an amazing truck.
> registered for 30,000 lbs, it will pull a cat 272 on the trailer with 4 ton of 3/4 stone in the body and not even hesitate pulling out into traffic.


What type of mpg are you seeing on the 550 with the 6.7? Didnt you have alot of problems with a few fords a couple years ago ?


----------



## tjctransport (Nov 22, 2008)

fully loaded mileage is around 11-13 mpg. 
yup, had all kinds of problems with the 6.ohno's, and the F-650-F750 trucks with the great big turd 5.9 comeaparts

once we got rid of the 6.ohno and comeapart powered trucks and went back to the dependable 7.3's for the pickups and switched all the big trucks to cat power, the problems ended. 
all of the 7.3 powered trucks had over 400,000 miles on them and were still running strong when the company went under due to poor management practices by the dipstick owner


----------



## magnatrac (Dec 22, 2006)

I picked up a cew cab 350 xl last week. I thought I stole it with the deals they have. I never thought I could get a crew cab 4x4 diesel for 38,700. They also gave me 2,500 more than I was offered a year ago from another dealer for my old truck. I didn't really want a diesel after the issues we've had in the past. I had an 02 cummins that was a total p.o.s. and our 04 duramax and the allison trans were nothing but problems. For the price I figured if it doesn't work out I will be able to get rid of it and not take a beating. So far I love it ! I liked my 07 V-10 but this new diesel is crazy. It tows my dumping trailer with 3 yards of lime stone line it's not even there ! My first tank with towing got 14.8 mpg. I just did a small highway trip and can't beleive the mpg. I filled up and hit the road and the computer said 21.3 mpg going 60 mph with a 3:55 rear end. I didn't beleive it so I stopped and topped off the tank to do the real math and thats what it got ! After one week my brother decided he needed one too ! The same dealer found him a regular cab with the same options for a couple thousand less. He was qouted 4k more for a regular cab gmc with no options other than the diesel and trans. These trucks have power locks , windows, shift on the fly , rapid heat, electric locker in the rear. If your not hung up on leather and navigation systems you can drive a new ford diesel cheap !!! Other than the fact we don't have a plow on a truck if it were to snow we are excited for snow !!! The new blizzards will be here next week ! I can get a full gm discount and it's still cheaper to get a ford:laughing:

, shaun


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

32500 MILES and been towed once (my boo boo), looking forward to my 2012 6.7 and 2014


----------



## wewille (Jan 20, 2009)

So far at our shop we have replaced 2 leaking radiators, 2 leaking water pumps and one egr cooler. The egr cooler was on a service truck, which spent mor etime idling than driving so it was carboned up and not allowing the proper amount of egr flow. Very few and very minor problems. Unlike the 6.4 the cab does not need to come off for anything. Serviceability has been much easier so far, but we havnt done much else other than what i listed so I dont know for sure! It appears to be a great truck so far.


----------



## bscowboy (Oct 30, 2011)

I have had my 2011 F-250 6.7 since January 1 with no problems! Blizzard plow, with some good snow plows under her belt and I love it! Hauled plenty of 4-5 ton loads like nothing was there! So far no regrets and wouldn't hesitate to by another!


----------



## ken643 (Mar 27, 2009)

My 2011 F350 6.7 crew shortbed is a blast to drive, tons of power, tows my boat/trialer (9,000 Lbs) without even breaking a sweat. Fun truck to drive. I love it. My First Ford Truck, was always a GM guy. I had a 2003 Silverado Dmax allison, great truck, but I like this better.


----------



## Green Grass (Dec 5, 2006)

2011 f350 over a year and 1/2 old 35,xxx miles and never done anything beside change oil and fuel filters.


----------



## OhioPlower (Jan 13, 2004)

I may not be getting a 6.7 now, my local commercial ford dealer cant find a 450 or 550 for me...


----------



## magnatrac (Dec 22, 2006)

OhioPlower;1352482 said:


> I may not be getting a 6.7 now, my local commercial ford dealer cant find a 450 or 550 for me...


Can't find a 2011 ,or any? My brother got his regular cab 350 a week after I got my crew cab ( three weeks ago) and they had trouble finding one. The dealer brought one in from 100 miles away, they even took a recently intalled plow off of it. Theres's got to be one some where ?

,shaun


----------



## OhioPlower (Jan 13, 2004)

He cant find a 11 or 12, said he's looking in the surrounding states too. I guess its time to look at dodges and chevys, im running out of time it will be snowing soon.


----------



## magnatrac (Dec 22, 2006)

If it's what you really want start looking yourself. I know when they had trouble finding my brothers truck I found a bunch much closer but dealers wouldn't trade them for what ever reason. There might be a truck out there it's just your dealer can't get it.

Good luck ,shaun


----------



## OhioPlower (Jan 13, 2004)

Well as soon as I said that he found me a truck haha, it took 2 weeks though. Its a 2012 F550 with the dump bed I want already installed and its in new york. Hopefully I can work something out and she'll be mine soon!


----------



## WhitePlowr (Jan 8, 2011)

ken643 jeeps and fords you are at the top now lol


----------



## UpstateDzlGuy (Dec 22, 2003)

Mine is a pickup.


----------

